# My DIY fry tank. DIY dividers and LED setup



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

My fry setup, DIY dividers and DIY light canopy and LEDs. Here's the vid that shows all the steps I took.
Happy to answer any questions. Thanks


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

that looks great!


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

I tried a divider like that but mine sucked and kept falling. Maybe because of no substrate.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Fish Jerk said:


> I tried a divider like that but mine sucked and kept falling. Maybe because of no substrate.


I failed at first. Trick is to make them 1mm bigger so it fits in snug.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks pretty slick. I've had commercial dividers that work, but DIY is definitely king 

I always end up with more tanks and the dividers end up on a shelf (right next to the unused substrate).


----------



## djd3mon (Apr 20, 2016)

Pretty cool design.

I do not have volume on my computer....so I cannot near if you talked during this video.
What do you use for the dividers? and what is the black stuff on the sides of each divider?

Thanks.


----------

